
Lego Bridge - bookofjoe
https://www.atlasobscura.com/places/lego-bridge
======
ktpsns
It looks much more impressive on photos then in reality. Actually, the whole
city is quite poor and there are not so many sculptures or other kind of art
in the city as one would expect from similar western mid-size cities (~350k
people).

Disclaimer: I lived there for a year.

